# Hunting/ Public lands chip



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Does anyone have or use a hunting or public lands chip for theiir hand held GPS?

There are two concerns I would have:

1. The accuracy and ability to update 

2. The detail of the topography maps 

Anyone?


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

I use one. I find it very helpful hunting state land


----------

